
Using fat to help wounds heal without scars - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/8910.html
======
ColanR
TL;DR: grow hair in the area -> hair sends signals that regenerate
myofibroblasts as fat instead of scar tissue.

I guess their actual breakthrough wasn't covered in the abstract. The full
text is paywalled. None of the news articles actually say what the scientists
did.

------
renafowler
I wish they would have had that when I had my orthopedic surgeries, but I am
glad they have it now!

